# Linatex Bandsets?



## K Williams (Dec 9, 2015)

Are there any companies still making linatex bandsets, or is it DIY at this point?


----------



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

Nobody I know of sells Linatex anymore. You would have to contact them directly for a price on a sheet and then cut your own bands from that.


----------



## SLINGDUDE (Aug 15, 2018)

Check SimpleShot. They sometimes have linatex in stock. i bought some from them not terribly long ago.


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

I bought a piece from Simple Shot back in the fall. I think it's the longest lasting stuff on the market. 
Anyway I have some PM me and I'll cut you a set or two if you can't find it anywhere.


----------



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

There you go Mr.Williams! Joe got you covered-What a group of people on this Forum!


----------



## K Williams (Dec 9, 2015)

SLINGDUDE said:


> Check SimpleShot. They sometimes have linatex in stock. i bought some from them not terribly long ago.


Thanks.


----------



## kobe23 (Jun 28, 2010)

Which specs of the sheets do we use for bands?


----------



## Greyman (Mar 9, 2016)

You can still buy linatex on eBay,


----------

